# Does Anybody Know Where



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello everybody 
I'm looking for a used laptop I don't want pay alot for it can have windows 98 or 98 SE
Do any of you know where I can get one or have one they are willing to sell
I don't want to use e-bay

Thanks 
Willie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

willie226 said:


> Hello everybody
> I'm looking for a used laptop I don't want pay alot for it can have windows 98 or 98 SE
> Do any of you know where I can get one or have one they are willing to sell
> I don't want to use e-bay
> ...


Hi Willie.

I don't have any 1st hand experience with them - but a number of the techy guys here (at a Software company) have reported excellent results and good prices from www.geek.com. Good luck!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hello everybody
> I'm looking for a used laptop I don't want pay alot for it can have windows 98 or 98 SE
> Do any of you know where I can get one or have one they are willing to sell
> I don't want to use e-bay
> ...


Hi Willie.

I don't have any 1st hand experience with them - but a number of the techy guys here (at a Software company) have reported excellent results and good prices from www.geek.com. Good luck!
[/quote]

It is actually www.geeks.com . I have ordered several items from this place and have have good luck with them, and have found that the prices were great. They have a refurbished Dell laptop for $359 that may work for you.

Chris


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You can also check outTiger Direct
They have some pretty good deals maybe they might even have some refurbished ones

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I hate to say it, but you get what you pay for. A usable laptop, one with wireless connection built in as well as enough memory and speed to be usable will cost ~$400 or more used. A new one from Dell right now starts at $500 and I have seen them for less. I have bought 2 used laptops before and thought I was saving money but one died after 3 months (90 day warrenty of course) and the other one was only usable as a typewritter. So consider getting something that will last for a while instead of something that will just do. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

There are many sites out therer where you can get a new laptop for 500-600 dollars with a waranty.

www.oupost.com has sales every week.

www.pricewatch.com will give all vendors with new or used laptops

www.buy.com also has great deals depending the week.

www.newegg.com has great prices, not sure about laptops. ordered 5.1 speaker set and an mp3 player from them today.


----------

